# 2006 Nissan Maxima Truck light switch



## gsmiley007 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi

I'm wondering where the trunk light switch that turns the turn light on or off is located. I heard it was on the top latch, but i looked and couldn't find it.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never seen an actual switch in the trunk of a later model Nissan to turn the trunk light off or on; maybe back in the '80s they did? The switch for the trunk light is in the trunk lid release mechanism, combined with the release solenoid:

When trunk lamp switch and trunk release solenoid is ON, ground is supplied ● to BCM terminal 57 ● through trunk lamp switch and trunk release solenoid (trunk lamp switch) terminal 1 ● through trunk lamp switch and trunk release solenoid (trunk lamp switch) terminal 2 ● through grounds B7 and B19. When the BCM receives a ground signal on terminal 57, ground is supplied ● through BCM terminal 64 ● to trunk room lamp terminal 2. And power is supplied ● through BCM terminal 41 ● to trunk room lamp terminal 1.


----------



## gsmiley007 (Sep 15, 2021)

I changed the light and the light doesn't work, however for at least a year, I the trunk shocks were toast, so the trunk kept slamming down, so i was wondering if it damaged a switch or something.


----------

